# Powerbase excel and leigh e10



## rayiberry (Aug 9, 2018)

I have a Leigh e10 to use with my router, a powerbase excel. What base do I need and where can I get it?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, not sure you are in the right forum, but if you are ,it would be in the CNC department.
Herb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. It looks like the bushing is standard and I suspect that answer you're looking for may best be answered by Leigh themselves. If you're referring to router base then there are many universal bases that may fit or can be drilled to accept your router. For that matter you may be able to fashion you yourself by tracing out the existing base and hole pattern. Here's a link that may hold some clues, https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/leigh-guide-bushing.aspx


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rayiberry said:


> I have a Leigh e10 to use with my router, a powerbase excel. What base do I need and where can I get it?


Hello and welcome to the forums N/A...
We're happy you found us...

giving us the model # of the router and knowing what country you hail from would be very helpful...
you have Trend router, correct???

see if any of this information will help...
*https://www.leightools.com/guide-bushings-adaptors/*

.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Kwaigon


----------

